# DC Departure Board



## Dan (Aug 12, 2018)

Is there a way to see Union Station in DC departure board on the internet or with an app?


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

There is not. Also, wasn't this exact question asked a few days ago?


----------



## nshvlcat (Aug 12, 2018)

Try this

http://dixielandsoftware.net/Amtrak/solari/index.html

Use code WAS for Union Station in DC.

I hope this works for you.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

nshvlcat said:


> Try this
> 
> http://dixielandsoftware.net/Amtrak/solari/index.html
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like that works for DC.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 12, 2018)

https://asm.transitdocs.com/station/WAS

Also, Amtrak's app will let you see multiple trains scheduled between city pairs. Click Status on the bottom menu then click on "Don't know your train number?" below the "Search for Train Status" button


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> https://asm.transitdocs.com/station/WAS
> 
> Also, Amtrak's app will let you see multiple trains scheduled between city pairs. Click Status on the bottom menu then click on "Don't know your train number?" below the "Search for Train Status" button


But that doesn't show track numbers.


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 12, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > https://asm.transitdocs.com/station/WAS
> ...


I don’t know if any online service has the track numbers.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


That's my point. An incredibly similar question popped up here a few days ago, and was asking if there was any way to view the DC departure board and track assignments online, like can be done at NY Penn Station.


----------



## jis (Aug 12, 2018)

To meet such high tech expectations you have to go to India. You can get arrival and departure board of any station on the system with track numbers. Of course some of those boards get to be of impressive length, like e.g. of Howrah (Kolkata) or CST Mumbai.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 12, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


NJT departureview does.


----------



## Sauve850 (Aug 12, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Seems like that link should be enough for anyone?


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

Sauve850 said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Not to beat a dead horse, but not if you want track numbers.


----------



## Sauve850 (Aug 12, 2018)

If you are in the station you can see the track numbers yes? If not in the station what does it matter?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 12, 2018)

Sauve850 said:


> If you are in the station you can see the track numbers yes? If not in the station what does it matter?


My exact thought too


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

Sauve850 said:


> If you are in the station you can see the track numbers yes? If not in the station what does it matter?


True. That didn't stop the person a couple days ago from asking though.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 12, 2018)

An example from real life:

Back when I was commenting on the MARC, I would occasionally be lucky enough to get out of work in time to catch the ~3:30 train home. Most all of the MARC trains board at the upper level at WAS, but this train in particular usually boarded down on 27 or 28. As I was often coming into the station with barely enough time to get the train, it would have been helpful to know to what direction to take when entering the station before getting to a display. It's only the difference of a minute or two, but that can (and has!) been the difference between getting home early and having to sit around in the station for over 30 minutes to wait for the next train.

Not real life example, but plausible: You're looking to help someone navigate a station via phone. Knowing what's on the departure/arrival boards could be useful in steering them in the right direction.


----------

